# Valuable News – 2021/09/06



## mark_j (Sep 7, 2021)

No, no comical sarcasm towards the content; this week. 

The article about:  Linux/BSD Command Line Wizardry – Learn to Think in sed(1)/awk(1)/grep(1).
had me dig up a sed gem - see attached.
Just run it in a terminal - for those paranoid, don't run it as root. I will give no more clues, but this one: it's a game.


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 7, 2021)

You'll probably like this one too.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 8, 2021)

mark_j said:


> content



For convenience: https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2021/09/06/valuable-news-2021-09-06/


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 8, 2021)

__





						An Introduction to the FreeBSD Operating System | FreeBSD Foundation
					

Updated: October 29, 2021 A brief introduction to some of the commands and functionality of the FreeBSD operating system. This guide will cover the commands that a new user will need to initially start working with FreeBSD as well as how to use the FreeBSD manual pages for more information. 1...




					freebsdfoundation.org
				






> ... *alt+F2 *will open the first virtual console, *alt+F3 *will open the second, and so on. To re-access the system console use *alt+F1*. ...



With typically no difference between the lines for ttyv0 and ttyv1, I always thought of 0 i.e. Alt-F1 as the first virtual console.

ttys(5)


----------

